# 7-11 parking lot 40,000 Sq ft



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and need some help on pricing. I currently service three residential properties and one commercial property in Massachusetts. All of them are for plowing only as I am not set up for sanding or de-icing. I am going to be placing a bid on a 40,000 sq ft 7-11 lot located in southern New England. I spoke with the manager about the job and after telling him I am not set up for sanding, he wants me to submit a bid for plowing only. He informed me that the other bids he has received all include sanding but he is thinking about outsourcing just the sanding to another contractor just when needed. His main concern is that I am available throughout the storm as they are open 24 hours per day. He wants to billed on a per push basis with tiers and a 3" trigger. I know that pricing fluctuates a lot from state to state and would like to hear from people in Massachusetts as well others states on pricing this job. Even better, if somebody is currently under contract with a 7-11 or has serviced one in the past. My other commercial account is a small lot that is 1/4 of the size that is open from 9am to 5pm, not 24/7 like 7-11 is. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I do 7-11's up here in Canada, is it through the actual store, or is it through a maintenance company? I ask cause the price diff will matter.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

3" trigger, after everyone has been driving on it, making it rut city? Pass on it man. 7-11's are LEGENDARILY cheap, and equally demanding.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm from mass and one thing you have to do is consider the pain in the ass factor of a 24/7 store. The middle of the night wouldn't be bad unless it's a hangout for fellow plow guys sitting idle waiting for snow to pile up. Basically what I'm getting at is if there a constantly cars parked everywhere your gonna have to keep going back to clean up. But for a lot that size I'd get about $125/$150 a push depending on obstacles and parked cars included in that. Also not having a spreader be concerned with liability even if he hires someone else to do it because whose to say that other guy shows up when your done plowing? Just something to consider. I plow a couple restaurants with large lots and it can be a pain to plow it the way I like. Plus always lookin out for people walking behind while backing up or the car trying to sneak around you. It takes me 40 min to plow the empty lot and the same time to plow half the lot filled with cars. Plus when it's busy I go heavy in salt to prevent people falling. Just cover your ass man! Good luck!


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input. It is through the actual store but will have to be submitted to corporate by the manager. 

Good point about the ruts. Never thought about that aspect of it. All my accounts are virgin snow when I get there.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Also, I'm working on getting a used tailgate spreader so a price including sanding will also be helpful. Thanks GMC your right about the follow up guy that doesn't show up. Don't want to leave myself open for added liability.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Sanding all depends, is it straight salt? Salt/sand mix? Salt is expensive unless you buy it by the truckload. But you can't run mix thru a tailgate spreader. I've been doing it for 4 years and I finally just got a Vbox. I have a western pro flo 1 for sale with vibrator that I bought last year for it. I ran mix thru it which works if it's not real wet or compacted but bulk salt flows awesome. Anyway, the price for sanding will depend on the cost of your material. I typically charge 3-4x the cost of the material. I Pay $60/yard sand salt mix which is pricey but they're convenient as I don't have a way to load myself. I will charge about $300 for that yard of mix spread. But 40,000 sq ft will use up about 1/2 yd or little less depending on how much you put down. If I were using straight salt id charge roughly $225. But depends on what you pay for it.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great, thats a big help on the sanding pricing. I was told the same thing about the two tailgate spreaders I looked at. The sellers said they are meant for rock salt but you can run a mix with the vibrator just doesn't work the greatest. I'm still exploring that option. When you ran the sand through yours did you run into clogging problems even with the shaker. Maybe I can get buy for now with something like that for this winter. What were you looking to get for it? Thanks.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

The vibrator made a huge difference. When I ran the sand mix thru from 1 place it didn't clog or bridge once but they had there's covered well where rain and snow couldn't get to it. The place I usually go gets pretty wet and that's when it was a nightmare having to get out of the truck every minute but like I said I did it the last 4 years and managed and even tho it was labor intensive, it made it worth it when the checks rolled in. I was forced to run the mix last year when I couldn't get straight salt which is why I got the vibrator. I'm looking to get $500 for it, the vibrator was $180 plus I put a new motor on it last year as well. I don't have a control box for it as I just ran it off a battery and solenoid in the bed with a switch I already had in the truck and ran a charge wire from trailer plug to battery. It slides right into the trailer hitch with a pin, I had to rebuild that part of the frame when I bought it cuz it was bent and rotted but it's strong as hell now. I also rebuilt the guts on the inside that rotted out and instead of the 14 gauge crap metal they used I put in 1/4" plate with 3 coats of rusty metal primer and 3 coats of rustoleum paint with new bearings and pulley. I put a lot of work into it to make it nice seeing as I was using that thing to run 2 1/2 yards of material per storm lol


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tdog206;1854922 said:


> Great, thats a big help on the sanding pricing. I was told the same thing about the two tailgate spreaders I looked at. The sellers said they are meant for rock salt but you can run a mix with the vibrator just doesn't work the greatest. I'm still exploring that option. When you ran the sand through yours did you run into clogging problems even with the shaker. Maybe I can get buy for now with something like that for this winter. What were you looking to get for it? Thanks.


I have a Western 2500 tailgate and it spread both with no problems Mine has a Auger plus 2 chains higher up 
The auger doesn't come in them I bought it and installed it after the first storm its a 4 flight auger
I don't spread sand I use a grit I get more distance out of the grit vs sand

Your trigger on the store little high I did one for years My price was per visit and they paid cash


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sand is cheaper than salt 
How do you charge less for straight salt 
$60 is a fair price depending on mixture


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input on the trigger Ant06. I use a 2" trigger on my other accounts and was going to talk to him about that. GMC, can you send me a couple of pics to [email protected] when you get a chance. I may be interested if they accept my bid. I have to submit it by Nov 1st which I may be submitting with and without sanding. Thanks again.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

ponyboy;1854948 said:


> Sand is cheaper than salt
> How do you charge less for straight salt
> $60 is a fair price depending on mixture


$225 was the price for straight salt for his lot if I were doing it. It's almost a sq acre lot by his measurements and at $110/per ton is what I'm paying I would charge about $225 if it were me. I messed up on my wording I guess. If I were using mix it'd be about 1/2 that price. I tend to use a lot more sand mix per cu ft because it doesn't spread nearly as well as salt. These are just guesstimates anyway.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Get a salter you will make more money salting even if you have to buy bagged for a year or so


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm at $90 a ton got 200 tons delivered already I charge $400 a ton but don't word it by weight on small places charge $x per application and $x for a partial application 

People around here don't want sand cuz it get tracked into buildings


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks pony boy thats a good point as well. The manger mentioned sanding but I will have to see if he is talking about a mix or if he would want straight salt instead. I have to work out the particulars with him.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I called a bulk salt distributor in southern NH. $69.50 per ton loaded on your truck. But no new customers being accepted at this time!


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

*What do you think?*

What would be your per push price for each lot. 2 inch trigger. The bigger one is 24hrs gas station. The smaller one is an insurance company with open hours 9 to 5. Plowing only pricing. Work will be done with pickup with 8 foot straight plow. Thanks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My rig, my market..
$175 and $80. Per push.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great, thanks.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone else have an estimate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say bushwell's #'s are where market would be on those lots, well atleast what they should be


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

How many times are you going to post about the same 7-11 store? Price it dirt cheap if you want the job (and lose on a lawsuit) or price it high (if you don't want to lose your tail, but still end up with a dangerous trigger with poor specs on a high traffic lot)


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

rather then have several threads on this, I merged your threads into one discussion


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

$340

$90

I'd inform the 7-11 that salt will be applied on entrance aprons and high traffic areas such as store front/isles after every push to limit hard pack/S&F


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help everybody.


----------

